# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  نقطه عطف تابع درجه سه وسط اکسترمم ها نسبیشه؟

## Phenotype_2

اگه اره ثابت کنید. اگه ن مثال نقض بزنید.
راه حل خلاقانه رو ترجیح میدیم. 

 گزارمون در حالتی ک تابع درجه سه اکسترمم نسبی نداره اعتبار خودشو از دست میده؟ اگه اره چرا، و اگه ن چطور؟

----------


## Phenotype_2

افرین. همتون درست حل کردین.
 :Yahoo (77):

----------


## hopluk

> اگه اره ثابت کنید. اگه ن مثال نقض بزنید.
> راه حل خلاقانه رو ترجیح میدیم. 
> 
>  گزارمون در حالتی ک تابع درجه سه اکسترمم نسبی نداره اعتبار خودشو از دست میده؟ اگه اره چرا، و اگه ن چطور؟


بله. در تابع درجه سه نقطه ی عطف همواره وسط اکسترمم های نسبیشه (اگر اکسترمم داشته باشه) ولی برای توابع با درجه ی بیشتر از 3 این درست نیست.

اثبات : اگر یک تابع درجه ی 3 داشته باشیم : f(x) = ax^3 + bx^2 + cx + d اونوقت اکسترمم های نسبیش ریشه های معادله ی : 3ax^2 + 2bx + c = 0 هستند که این ریشه ها از : {کسری که صورتش : منفی b مثبت و منفی رادیکال(b به توان دو منهای 3ac) ،،،، مخرجش : 3a} بدست می آن که نقطه ی وسط این ریشه ها : b- تقسیم بر 3a است.
(می دونیم در معادله ی درجه ی دو فرضی ax^2 + bx + c = 0 محور تقارن x = -b/2a است. پس در 3ax^2 + 2bx + c = 0 می شه x= -b/3a )

و همچنین نقطه ی عطف این تابع درجه ی سه هم از ریشه ی معادله ی : 6ax + 2b = 0 بدست می آن که این ریشه هم از b- تقسیم بر 3a می آد. 
پس نقطه ی وسط اکسترمم های این تابع درجه ی سه دقیقاً می افتن روی نقطه ی عطف این تابع درجه ی سه.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> بله. در تابع درجه سه نقطه ی عطف همواره وسط اکسترمم های نسبیشه (اگر اکسترمم داشته باشه) ولی برای توابع با درجه ی بیشتر از 3 این درست نیست.
> 
> اثبات : اگر یک تابع درجه ی 3 داشته باشیم : f(x) = ax^3 + bx^2 + cx + d اونوقت اکسترمم های نسبیش ریشه های معادله ی : 3ax^2 + 2bx + c = 0 هستند که این ریشه ها از : {کسری که صورتش : منفی b مثبت و منفی رادیکال(b به توان دو منهای 3ac) ،،،، مخرجش : 3a} بدست می آن که نقطه ی وسط این ریشه ها : b- تقسیم بر 3a است.
> (می دونیم در معادله ی درجه ی دو فرضی ax^2 + bx + c = 0 محور تقارن x = -b/2a است. پس در 3ax^2 + 2bx + c = 0 می شه x= -b/3a )
> 
> و همچنین نقطه ی عطف این تابع درجه ی سه هم از ریشه ی معادله ی : 6ax + 2b = 0 بدست می آن که این ریشه هم از b- تقسیم بر 3a می آد. 
> پس نقطه ی وسط اکسترمم های این تابع درجه ی سه دقیقاً می افتن روی نقطه ی عطف این تابع درجه ی سه.


دو مورد ب زهنم میرسه ک بگم.
اولیش درباره چیزیه ک تو پرانتز نوشتی. من در بارش سوال کردم (اونجا ک پرسیدم اگه تابمون اکسترمم نسبی نداشته باشه ایا گزاره غلطه) پس شما میگی اگه تابعمون اکسترمم نسبی نداشته باشه، گزاره ی "نقطه عطف تابع درجه سه وسط اکسترمم های نسبیشه" غلطه. من میگم گزاره بنا ب قوانین منطق در حالتی ک تابع اکسترمم نسبی هم نداره درسته. 

مورد دوم اینکه شما تنها نشون دادین ک طول عطف وسط طول های اکسترمم نسبیه. ولی عرض رو نشون ندادین. من این سوال رو واسه عرضه پرسیدم. بدون اینکه نشون بدین عرض نقطه عطف هم وسط مقادیر اکسترمم نسبیه نمیتونین نتیجه بگیرین گزاره درست یا نادرسته.

----------


## hopluk

> دو مورد ب زهنم میرسه ک بگم.
> اولیش درباره چیزیه ک تو پرانتز نوشتی. من در بارش سوال کردم (اونجا ک پرسیدم اگه تابمون اکسترمم نسبی نداشته باشه ایا گزاره غلطه) پس شما میگی اگه تابعمون اکسترمم نسبی نداشته باشه، گزاره ی "نقطه عطف تابع درجه سه وسط اکسترمم های نسبیشه" غلطه. من میگم گزاره بنا ب قوانین منطق در حالتی ک تابع اکسترمم نسبی هم نداره درسته. 
> 
> مورد دوم اینکه شما تنها نشون دادین ک طول عطف وسط طول های اکسترمم نسبیه. ولی عرض رو نشون ندادین. من این سوال رو واسه عرضه پرسیدم. بدون اینکه نشون بدین عرض نقطه عطف هم وسط مقادیر اکسترمم نسبیه نمیتونین نتیجه بگیرین گزاره درست یا نادرسته.


سلام.
اول راجع به مورد دوم، عرض : عرض نقطه ی عطف هم وسط عرض های اکسترمم های نسبیشه.
چون می دونیم در تابع درجه ی سه فاصله ی دو خط مماس بر اکسترمم های نسبی تابع برابر : اختلاف عرض دو نقطه ی اکسترمم نسبی است.
همچنین فاصله ی دو خط قائم بر اکسترمم های نسبی برابر : اختلاف طول این دو نقطه است. خوب اگر طول نقطه ی عطف رو که ثابت کردیم وسط طول دو نقطه ی اکسترمم هست با توجه به ویژگی تابع درجه ی سه که گفتم عرضش هم وسط می افته.

مورد اول هم من منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم. خوب اگر تابع درجه ی سه اکسترمم نسبی نداشته باشه چه جوری می تونیم بگیم عبارت "نقطه ی عطف تابع درجه ی سه وسط اکسترمم های نسبیشه" درسته؟ و برای اثبات این اقدام کنیم وقتی دیگه اکسترمم نسبی ای وجود نداره.

----------


## Phenotype_2

> سلام.
> اول راجع به مورد دوم، عرض : عرض نقطه ی عطف هم وسط عرض های اکسترمم های نسبیشه.
> چون می دونیم در تابع درجه ی سه فاصله ی دو خط مماس بر اکسترمم های نسبی تابع برابر : اختلاف عرض دو نقطه ی اکسترمم نسبی است.
> همچنین فاصله ی دو خط قائم بر اکسترمم های نسبی برابر : اختلاف طول این دو نقطه است. خوب اگر طول نقطه ی عطف رو که ثابت کردیم وسط طول دو نقطه ی اکسترمم هست با توجه به ویژگی تابع درجه ی سه که گفتم عرضش هم وسط می افته.
> 
> مورد اول هم من منظورتون رو متوجه نشدم. خوب اگر تابع درجه ی سه اکسترمم نسبی نداشته باشه چه جوری می تونیم بگیم عبارت "نقطه ی عطف تابع درجه ی سه وسط اکسترمم های نسبیشه" درسته؟ و برای اثبات این اقدام کنیم وقتی دیگه اکسترمم نسبی ای وجود نداره.


خب دو جور میتونم توضیحش بدم. فرض کن C وسط پاره ی AB باشه. فرض کن B ب سمت A حرکت کنه. با این فرض C هم ب سمت A میره. B و C همزمان ب A میرسن. وقتی A و B و C سه نقطه منطبق هستن باز میشه C رو وسط پاره ی AB میدونیم، همنطور ک نصف 0 هم صفر میدونیم. هم وضعیت رو در مورد اکسترمم های نسبی و عطف فرض کن ک سه نقطه منطبق هستن. شبیه حالتی ک میگیم تابع جبری درجه دو، همیشه دو ریشه داره و ریشه مضاعف رو دو ریشه میدونیم ک ب هم منطبق شدن. تابع جبری درجه دو، با احتساب ریشه های تکراری همیشه دو ریشه داره. چ دلتاش 0 باشه، چ مثبت و چ منفی بار دو ریشه داره.

بر اساس قوانین منطق هم میشه توضیحش داد.  گزاره ی  "P انگاه Q" ب این معنیه ک اگه P درست باشه، Q هم درسته. این گزاره رو در حالتی ک P غلطه، غلط نمیدونیم. گزاره بالا وقتی غلطه ک P درست باشه و Q غلط. در غیر این صورت این گزاره درسته حتی اگه Q یا P هر دو غلط باشه.
گزاره ی "اگه تو پیغمبری، من خدام" گزاره درستیه اگه تو پیغمبر نباشی. اگه تو پیغمبر نباشی، اصلا مهم نیست من خدا هستم یا ن، در هر حال گزاره درسته.
گزاره ی "نقطه عطف تابع درجه سه وسط اکسترمم های نسبیه" فرم شهودی گزاره ی "اگه تابع درجه سومی اکسترمم نسبی داشته باشه، انگاه، نقطه عطف وسط دو اکسترمم های نسبیه" هستش. اگه تابعی، چ درجه سه باشه و چ نباشه، اکسترمم نسبی نداشته باشه، گزاره ما رو غلط نمیکنه. گزاره ما فقط وقتی غلطه ک تابع درجه سومی دو اکسترمم نسبی داشته باشه، ولی وسط اکسترمم های نسبی عطف نباشه.

نقل بگیرم. "چون می دونیم در تابع درجه ی سه فاصله ی دو خط مماس بر اکسترمم های نسبی تابع برابر : اختلاف عرض دو نقطه ی اکسترمم نسبی است." ب این تو منطق میگن تسلسل. مثال بزنم. ب یارو میگن چرا قران رو قبول داری. میگه چون حرف خداس. میگن از کجا میدونی حرف خداس. جواب میده چون قران میگه... یا ی چیزی شبیه همین مثال. مثال بهتری ب زهنم نرسید.
مشکل اینجا ک "چون میدونیم" ک تو گفتی ی تسلسله. من نمیدونم اون "چون" رو، توضیحش بده لطفا. اصلا این تاپیک این "چون" رو داره میپرسه. نشون بده عرض عطف... وسط عرض اکسترمم های نسبیه. ی چیزی رو هم واسه نشون دادن درستی این گزاره "چون میدونیم" بگیر ک هم ارز خود گزاره نباشه. تو داری فرم دیگه ای از یک گزاره رو دلیل درست بودن همون گزاره میگیری. و این درست نیست.


و از همه ی این حرفا گزشته "در تابع درجه ی سه فاصله ی دو خط مماس بر اکسترمم های نسبی تابع برابر" این عبارت اصلا معنی روشن و کاملی نمیرسونه. همیشه فاصله خط l1 تا l2 برابر فاصله l2 تا l1 ه. تو از این چطور نتیجه گرفتی عطف وسطه؟

----------


## hopluk

> خب دو جور میتونم توضیحش بدم. فرض کن C وسط پاره ی AB باشه. فرض کن B ب سمت A حرکت کنه. با این فرض C هم ب سمت A میره. B و C همزمان ب A میرسن. وقتی A و B و C سه نقطه منطبق هستن باز میشه C رو وسط پاره ی AB میدونیم، همنطور ک نصف 0 هم صفر میدونیم. هم وضعیت رو در مورد اکسترمم های نسبی و عطف فرض کن ک سه نقطه منطبق هستن. شبیه حالتی ک میگیم تابع جبری درجه دو، همیشه دو ریشه داره و ریشه مضاعف رو دو ریشه میدونیم ک ب هم منطبق شدن. تابع جبری درجه دو، با احتساب ریشه های تکراری همیشه دو ریشه داره. چ دلتاش 0 باشه، چ مثبت و چ منفی بار دو ریشه داره.
> 
> بر اساس قوانین منطق هم میشه توضیحش داد.  گزاره ی  "P انگاه Q" ب این معنیه ک اگه P درست باشه، Q هم درسته. این گزاره رو در حالتی ک P غلطه، غلط نمیدونیم. گزاره بالا وقتی غلطه ک P درست باشه و Q غلط. در غیر این صورت این گزاره درسته حتی اگه Q یا P هر دو غلط باشه.
> گزاره ی "اگه تو پیغمبری، من خدام" گزاره درستیه اگه تو پیغمبر نباشی. اگه تو پیغمبر نباشی، اصلا مهم نیست من خدا هستم یا ن، در هر حال گزاره درسته.
> گزاره ی "نقطه عطف تابع درجه سه وسط اکسترمم های نسبیه" فرم شهودی گزاره ی "اگه تابع درجه سومی اکسترمم نسبی داشته باشه، انگاه، نقطه عطف وسط دو اکسترمم های نسبیه" هستش. اگه تابعی، چ درجه سه باشه و چ نباشه، اکسترمم نسبی نداشته باشه، گزاره ما رو غلط نمیکنه. گزاره ما فقط وقتی غلطه ک تابع درجه سومی دو اکسترمم نسبی داشته باشه، ولی وسط اکسترمم های نسبی عطف نباشه.
> 
> نقل بگیرم. "چون می دونیم در تابع درجه ی سه فاصله ی دو خط مماس بر اکسترمم های نسبی تابع برابر : اختلاف عرض دو نقطه ی اکسترمم نسبی است." ب این تو منطق میگن تسلسل. مثال بزنم. ب یارو میگن چرا قران رو قبول داری. میگه چون حرف خداس. میگن از کجا میدونی حرف خداس. جواب میده چون قران میگه... یا ی چیزی شبیه همین مثال. مثال بهتری ب زهنم نرسید.
> مشکل اینجا ک "چون میدونیم" ک تو گفتی ی تسلسله. من نمیدونم اون "چون" رو، توضیحش بده لطفا. اصلا این تاپیک این "چون" رو داره میپرسه. نشون بده عرض عطف... وسط عرض اکسترمم های نسبیه. ی چیزی رو هم واسه نشون دادن درستی این گزاره "چون میدونیم" بگیر ک هم ارز خود گزاره نباشه. تو داری فرم دیگه ای از یک گزاره رو دلیل درست بودن همون گزاره میگیری. و این درست نیست.
> 
> ...


بسیار خوب.
این هم یک اثبات طولانی تر :
طول نقطه ی عطف و طول نقاط اکسترمم نسبی رو در معادله ی درجه ی سه قرار دادم و اقدام به اثبات :
(( عرض نقطه ی عطف = (عرض نقطه ی اکسترمم اولی + عرض نقطه ی اکسترمم دومی) تقسیم بر 2 ))

توضیح : (f(x0 عرض نقطه ی عطف و (f(x1 و (f(x2 عرض نقاط اکسترمم است.




و می بینید که دو طرف تساوی یکی شد. پس عرض نقطه ی عطف در تابع درجه ی سه ، وسط عرض اکسترمم های نسبی آن است.

----------


## Phenotype_2

این "هم" ی اثبات دیگه؟ هنوز ی اثبات درست ارائه نکردی ک. حجم محاسبات جبریت خیلی زیاده. من وقتی مسله رو دیدم حاضر نشدم درگیر همچین محاسبات جبری ای بشم. در واقعا اصلا بلد نیستم ب خوبی تو محاسبه جبری انجام بدم.
تابع جبریه درجه سوم در حالت تمامش رو میشه ب فرم kf(x)=(x3+3ax2)+bx+cنوشت. جانشینی x=t-a چند جمله ای فاقد توان 2 از t بدست میده. اینو میشه بدون انجام محاسبات جبری از اینکه جمله شامل توان t2 در مکعب دو جمله ای با جمله شامل توان t2 در مربع دو جمله ای حزف میشه و جمله دیگه ای شامل توانی از t2 اینجا نداریم نتیجه گرفت.
قرار میدیم:
[(g(t)=k[f(t-a)-f(-a
صفر زوجه و g فاقد توان زوجی از t ه. پس 
 (g(-t)=-g(t (*)
اما (g(x ب ترتیب با ی انتقال افقی و ی انتقال عمودی ب (kf(x نگاشت میشه(***)
داریم:
(g'(-t)=g'(t (**)
خب... (**) میگه اگه a طول اکسترمم نسبی باشه -a هم  طول اکسترمم نسبیه. و (*) تقارن عرض اکسترمم ها نسبت ب مرکز رو نشون میده و (***) اثبات رو کامل میکنه.

----------


## Phenotype_2

یادم رفت ارتباط بین عطف و مرکز تقارن رو بگم.

----------


## hopluk

> این "هم" ی اثبات دیگه؟ هنوز ی اثبات درست ارائه نکردی ک. حجم محاسبات جبریت خیلی زیاده. من وقتی مسله رو دیدم حاضر نشدم درگیر همچین محاسبات جبری ای بشم. در واقعا اصلا بلد نیستم ب خوبی تو محاسبه جبری انجام بدم.
> تابع جبریه درجه سوم در حالت تمامش رو میشه ب فرم kf(x)=(x3+3ax2)+bx+cنوشت. جانشینی x=t-a چند جمله ای فاقد توان زوج از t بدست میده. اینو میشه بدون انجام محاسبات جبری از اینکه جمله شامل توان t2 در مکعب دو جمله ای با جمله شامل توان t2 در مربع دو جمله ای حزف میشه و جمله دیگه ای شامل توانی از t2 اینجا نداریم نتیجه گرفت.
> قرار میدیم:
> [(g(t)=k[f(t-a)-f(-a
> صفر زوجه و g فاقد توان زوجی از t ه. پس 
>  (g(-t)=-g(t (*)
> اما (g(x ب ترتیب با ی انتقال افقی و ی انتقال عمودی ب (kf(x نگاشت میشه(***)
> داریم:
> (g'(-t)=g'(t (**)
> خب... (**) میگه اگه a طول اکسترمم نسبی باشه -a هم  طول اکسترمم نسبیه. و (*) تقارن عرض اکسترمم ها نسبت ب مرکز رو نشون میده و (***) اثبات رو کامل میکنه.


همین اول کار ، نقل :   " تابع جبریه درجه سوم در حالت تمامش رو میشه ب فرم kf(x)=(x3+3ax2)+bx+cنوشت"
چرا ؟   تابع درجه ی سه رو چرا این شکلی گرفتی ؟ 3ax^2 رو همین جوری دل به خواهی گذاشتی ؟ از کجا اومد.  => این رو قبول ندارم به راحتی ضریب x^3 رو یک بگیریم و بعد ضریب x^2 رو 3a 

برای اثبات کردن ، تابع درجه ی سه رو باید این بگیری : ax^3 + bx^2 +cx +d 

باید فرم تابع رو به صورت plain یا بی آلایش ترین حالت ممکن بگیری برای اثبات. حالا شروع به اثبات کنید.


-------------------------------------
من اثباتم رو که کامل ارائه دادم ، اول طول نقطه ی عطف رو در پست اولم نشون دادم وسط طول های نقاط اکسترممشه . بعد در پست سومم هم با جایگذاری طول هایی رو که در پست اول گفتم اثبات کردم عرض نقطه ی عطف بین عرض های نقطه ی عطفه.  من اثبات درست رو ارائه کردم.
الان این پستتون رو می شه بیشتر توضیح بدین.

----------


## Phenotype_2

فرمی ک نوشتم با فرمی ک تو میگی هم ارزه و متحده. ی باز نویسی ساده فرمی ک اسرار داری درستره رو ب فرمی ک من نوشتم تبدیل میکنه(a رو ببر اونور و...)
من گفتم "میشه نوشت" منظورم این بود ک این فرم استاندارد نیست. و احساس کردم مخاطب منحد بودن دو فرم رو درک میکنه بدون نیاز ب توضیح. چی میگن! واسه لحان گسیخته نشدن اثبات وارد جزییاتش نشدم. لجام گسیخته نشدن رو درست گفتم؟
اره.
توی همون پست با محاسبات جبری نشون دادی عرض عطف وسط عرض اکسترمماس. منتها محساباتش خیلی سkسی بود.
کجاشو توضیح بدم. هر کدومش جزییات زیادی داره.

----------


## hopluk

> فرمی ک نوشتم با فرمی ک تو میگی هم ارزه و متحده. ی باز نویسی ساده فرمی ک اسرار داری درستره رو ب فرمی ک من نوشتم تبدیل میکنه(a رو ببر اونور و...)
> من گفتم "میشه نوشت" منظورم این بود ک این فرم استاندارد نیست. و احساس کردم مخاطب منحد بودن دو فرم رو درک میکنه بدون نیاز ب توضیح. چی میگن! واسه لحان گسیخته نشدن اثبات وارد جزییاتش نشدم. لجام گسیخته نشدن رو درست گفتم؟
> اره.
> توی همون پست با محاسبات جبری نشون دادی عرض عطف وسط عرض اکسترمماس. منتها محساباتش خیلی سkسی بود.
> کجاشو توضیح بدم. هر کدومش جزییات زیادی داره.


از ax^3 + bx^2 +cx +d مرحله به مرحله شروع به اثبات کنین خواهشا توضیح هم بدین.

----------


## Phenotype_2

شوخی میکنی بام؟

جای دیگه ای ابهام هست؟ هایلایتش کن.

----------


## hopluk

> شوخی میکنی بام؟



همین مثل همین عکسه بقیه مراحل رو هم بنویسین. ادامه بدین.

بله مراحل بعدی هم برام ابهامه. مثلاً تابع جی از کجا اومد.

----------


## Phenotype_2

گفته بودم جانشینی x=t-a جمله شامل توان 2 از t رو نداره. ولی خوب عدد ثابت(جمله توان صفرمه t) ک الرامن حزف نشده. بعدش g رو جوری تعریف کردم ک g در0، صفر باشه. حالا g خواص توابع فرد رو داره.

----------

